# [Wet Thumb Forum]-20g long -- new incarnation



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I got really fed up with the wood.
I simply wasn't getting the aquascape I was
hoping for so I bought this beautiful piece
of wood! Some quick pictures:

http://www.pbase.com/tsunamicarlos/05-11-2003

The idea: Focal point will be just to the left
of the central axis of the wood, a grouping
of Eusteralis stellata. The meeting point
of the branches will be covered up with robust
java fern/a mound of creeping Rotala spec 'Green' (hopefully!). Ludwigia brevipes
will add some subtle orange color on the
left end of the Rotala spec 'green' mound.
The mound will be partially interrupted
by the thick, lone branch on the left so
I plan to compliment the Rotala with
some Java Fern 'narrow' and christmas moss.
Ludwigia arcuata on the far left side of the
mound for a third minor splash of color.
Glossostigma surroundig everything all the
way (sorry... my glosso came in looking
horrendous it's barely visible).

Criticisms? Advice? The equipment will
hopefully be covered up with the growth...

Carlos

Any criticisms/suggestions welcome!


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I got really fed up with the wood.
I simply wasn't getting the aquascape I was
hoping for so I bought this beautiful piece
of wood! Some quick pictures:

http://www.pbase.com/tsunamicarlos/05-11-2003

The idea: Focal point will be just to the left
of the central axis of the wood, a grouping
of Eusteralis stellata. The meeting point
of the branches will be covered up with robust
java fern/a mound of creeping Rotala spec 'Green' (hopefully!). Ludwigia brevipes
will add some subtle orange color on the
left end of the Rotala spec 'green' mound.
The mound will be partially interrupted
by the thick, lone branch on the left so
I plan to compliment the Rotala with
some Java Fern 'narrow' and christmas moss.
Ludwigia arcuata on the far left side of the
mound for a third minor splash of color.
Glossostigma surroundig everything all the
way (sorry... my glosso came in looking
horrendous it's barely visible).

Criticisms? Advice? The equipment will
hopefully be covered up with the growth...

Carlos

Any criticisms/suggestions welcome!


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow, what a piece of driftwood. If you start to dislike it, you know where to send it, right?

There is only one question: why don´t you put all the equipment to one corner of the tank. This would make hiding easier.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks, Birgit! I requested it from
a place called aquariumdriftwood.com. I told
them exactly what I wanted... and I got this
beautiful piece! The best piece I've got.

Hm. I'll let you know when I get bored of it.









Well, I have all the equipment in the center
because that's where the tallest plantings
will be. All those plants on the left are
going to be removed. They're only there, because the glosso I got was so sad looking
that I feared I would get an algae explosion
otherwise with all the fish. I'm aiming for
a ring of flat glossostigma around the mound/driftwood island.

I'm not sure if I want to keep the anubias nanas wedged under the driftwood branches...

Carlos


----------

